# Yildez o/u opinions??



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

Thinking about getting a couple one for me and one for my son. Wanted some reviews first tho. Thanks!!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Very reliable and good price. Had mine for years with no issues. Lots of reviews on Yildiz guns on 2cool over the years. Planning on getting one for the wife and the boys.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*I recommend it*

I bought one the morning before opening day last year.

I've hunted with an Remmington 1187 for the past 8 years and an 870 before that. I decided that I wanted to try an O/U and had read about the Yildiz for several years. They have gotten great reviews and their warranty work if needed is done locally at Brileys in Houston.

I recommend that you get the associate at Academy to show you how to assemble and unassemble the gun several times before you leave the store. There is a trick to them and you have to find the correct angle. Also the Limbsaver recoil pad is highly recommended on the 12 gauge model. (Make sure you get the Yildiz Model) It's more expensive, but worth it for the correct fit.

I loved hunting with mine this past year and killed the first bird I drew a bead on. I liked how light it was and how it swung on a passing bird. I never took the 1187 out of the case on the days we hunted..

Hope you like yours as much as I like mine. Use Ballistol wipe on the wood stock to make the wood grain stand out....


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I got the 20 gauge a couple of years ago and I love it, like R Cajun said it's got a nice swing to it. I also dusted the first bird I drew down on.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

Bought one for my son. (20 gauge) He loves it. Wife shot on her first dove hunt and loved it, so I bought her one too. Good little cheap o/u.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Have a 20, it is has been very reliable and easy to shoot. Well worth the money.


----------



## Donkey71 (Dec 21, 2014)

My dad and I both have the 20 and 28 gauge. Very good gun for the money. The only issue I have had is my 28 gauge will jam on ejection occasionally (seems to be with certain high brass only for some reason). I would have to just use a cleaning rod to pop it out (being extra careful it is not a live round and other barrel is empty).


----------



## Monte45 (Jul 22, 2014)

I have a 20ga youth model used once, I would let go if interested. Good gun daughter not a shotgun fan. 

Thanks


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Love my 12g. Purchased used (like new) from someone and have had zero issues after 2 busy dove seasons. Agreed with the pad...its a mule.


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

I bought one for my daughter 4 years ago to shoot clays in 4-H. At around 8000 rounds, the top firing pin broke. Briley's had the parts in stock for $20.00 and I had the gun running again the next day. It's pushing around 10,000 rounds now with no other issues. You can't go wrong with one. There are very dependable. Thanks, Steven


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

69RRVERT said:


> I bought one for my daughter 4 years ago to shoot clays in 4-H. At around 8000 rounds, the top firing pin broke. Briley's had the parts in stock for $20.00 and I had the gun running again the next day. It's pushing around 10,000 rounds now with no other issues. You can't go wrong with one. There are very dependable. Thanks, Steven


Wow! I was hoping you would reply to this thread. I remember seeing the thread(s) when she started shooting and was wondering if she was still using it.
Pretty DAMM cool performance for a sub $500 gun.


----------



## TexTodd09 (Sep 30, 2009)

Great gun for the money. Remember to add a drop of oil in the firing pin holes when cleaning. I shoot a lot of skeet with mine and it will hang up if it gets dry as will any O/U


----------



## Medic2011 (Dec 13, 2012)

Love mine, only flaw I had was that I thought the metal work was ugly. Fixed that with camo dipping though. Had mine since '09. When I dipped it I lost a small pin and contacted yildiz by email. They sent me an entire internal rebuild kit since their English was too broken to understand which pin I was referring too. Free of charge. Did not expect such good service for such a cheap OU.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

X2 Ragecajun! We have been involved in 4H shooting sports for 11 years, and as a coach, I have seen a lot of the youth putting thousands of rounds through them. 
Like Ragecajun said, Limbsaver recoil pads reduce that punch. I have 4 o/u's with them, and planning on putting one on my 7mag. It's not as fun to as it was in my younger days.
And for any issues with the gun, Briley's. I drive from east Texas to have them work on all my firearms. They're reasonable, and do excellent work.
Good luck!


----------

